# مارجرجس مارمينا مارمرقس لونتهم بالجليتررررر



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

رووووووووووووعه يا فراشه 
تسلم ايدك 
جمال جدا 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلوين جدااااااااااا يا فراشتى بجد .. تسلم ايدك يا قمرررر   ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووووعه يا فراشه
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> جمال جدا
> ...


 ميرسي خالص يا مان 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *حلوين جدااااااااااا يا فراشتى بجد .. تسلم ايدك يا قمرررر ​*


 الله يسلمك يا سكرة

نورتي الموضوع

يعني رايك اعمل الصورتين التانيين ؟​


----------



## vetaa (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلوين يا قمر جدا*
*وطبعا تعملى باقى الصور اللى عندك*

*يلا بقى مستنييييييييين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > الله يسلمك يا سكرة
> ...


*طبعاااا يا حبيبتى متحرمنااش من حاجاتك الحلوه دى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوين يا قمر جدا*
> *وطبعا تعملى باقى الصور اللى عندك*
> 
> *يلا بقى مستنييييييييين*


 اخجلتم تواضعنا :08: هههههههههه

حاضر هاعملهم دلوقتي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *طبعاااا يا حبيبتى متحرمنااش من حاجاتك الحلوه دى​*


 من عنيا سكرة

هاعملهم نااااااااااو :08:​


----------



## اميرة النهار (27 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين طبعا 

دوما عنك ذوق حلو

شكرا حبيبتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اميرة النهار قال:


> حلوين طبعا
> 
> دوما عنك ذوق حلو
> 
> شكرا حبيبتي


 مشكورة اميرة النهار على الرد الجميل

كلك زوق حبيبتي​


----------



## aymanfree (28 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين جدا يا فراااااااشة وبالمرة اعملى الصورتين اللى عندك علشان بردو نشفهم ونقلك على راينا فيهم  شكرا ليييييييييكى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

aymanfree قال:


> حلوين جدا يا فراااااااشة وبالمرة اعملى الصورتين اللى عندك علشان بردو نشفهم ونقلك على راينا فيهم شكرا ليييييييييكى


 ميرسي ليكي كتيييييييييييييير

انا جبت كام صورة تاني وهاحطهم مع بعض في موضوع جديد 

بس اخلصهم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ايدا لا يا رومى كنتى بتعملى حاجات حلوة 

بس دول متزعليش منى عارفانى صريحة 

دول

































































































































مش حلوين 
















































































دول روعة ​


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*لالا احنا مش قد الشغل والجمال دا كله*
*رائع يا فرووشه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جامدين يافراشه تسلم ابداعك الجميل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> ايدا لا يا رومى كنتى بتعملى حاجات حلوة ​
> 
> بس دول متزعليش منى عارفانى صريحة ​
> دول​
> ...


 
قطعتي نفسي :heat:

ميغسي رتوتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *لالا احنا مش قد الشغل والجمال دا كله*
> 
> 
> *رائع يا فرووشه*​


 ميرسي يا احلى ميرو

دايما رافعة من معنوياتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> جامدين يافراشه تسلم ابداعك الجميل​


 ميرسي يا كوكي حبيبتي :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## ميرنا (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> قطعتي نفسي :heat:​
> 
> 
> ميغسي رتوتي
> ...


 مش علشان الواد يطلع رياضى الله​


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*كتير حلوين يا فراشة تسلم ايديك حبيبتي​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> مش علشان الواد يطلع رياضى الله​


رياضي مين نفسة اتقطع معايا :heat:​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

رهيبة يافراشة تسلم لا كدة فنانة اناعامل بتاعت مارجرجس الموبيل جميلة جدا تسلم ايدك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله عليكى بجد بسم الصليب عليكى وعلى الموهبة الجامدة دى عايزة المنتدى يغرق جليييييييييتر كتيييييييييير ههههههههههههه شطورة يا فنانة مسيحية قصدى فراشة مسيحية المهم مسيحية هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مسيحي بجد قال:


> رهيبة يافراشة تسلم لا كدة فنانة اناعامل بتاعت مارجرجس الموبيل جميلة جدا تسلم ايدك



بجد يا بيشوي اوعى تكون بتضحك عليا

هاشوف واعررررف او اسئل لولا 

ههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *الله عليكى بجد بسم الصليب عليكى وعلى الموهبة الجامدة دى عايزة المنتدى يغرق جليييييييييتر كتيييييييييير ههههههههههههه شطورة يا فنانة مسيحية قصدى فراشة مسيحية المهم مسيحية هههههههههههههههه​*


 هههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا بنت العذراء

المهم مسيحية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا بنت العذراء
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طبعا ده أساسى يابنتى :smile02​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

عسل بجد​


----------



## ارووجة (4 نوفمبر 2008)

تحفةةةةةةةة ياقمر
ربنا يباركك
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا اروجتنا العسل​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*منتهى الروعه والجمال والاتقان *
*+++++++++++++++++++++++*
*الرب يبارك جميع اعمل يديك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++*​*بهاء*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *منتهى الروعه والجمال والاتقان *
> 
> *+++++++++++++++++++++++*
> *الرب يبارك جميع اعمل يديك*
> ...


 ربنا يخليك الف شكررررر​ 


​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاخت الغالية*
*  بعد سلام السيد المسيح *
*  على فكرة انا دخلت الموقع اللى تكرمتى وبعتيه لى موقع رائع الحقيقة اشكر محبتك جدا ولو فى حاجات تانية زى كده لو سمحتى متبخليش بيها على واكون شاكر لكرم محبتك الغالية ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *
*اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك *​*بهاء*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

صور راااااااااااائعه جدا يا فراشه .. بجد تسلم ايدك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *الاخت الغالية*
> *بعد سلام السيد المسيح *
> *على فكرة انا دخلت الموقع اللى تكرمتى وبعتيه لى موقع رائع الحقيقة اشكر محبتك جدا ولو فى حاجات تانية زى كده لو سمحتى متبخليش بيها على واكون شاكر لكرم محبتك الغالية ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *
> *اشكرك *
> ...


 
فية كتير جدا بس افتح جوجل و اكتب دروس فوتوشوب و امج ريدي

واتفرج على اللي هاطلع مش هتلاحق هههههههههههه

موفق بهاء 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> صور راااااااااااائعه جدا يا فراشه .. بجد تسلم ايدك​


 ربنا يخليك يا محامي

نورت الموضوع و وحشتنا كتير بقالك كتير مابتدخلش

خلينا نشوفك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## vemy (16 نوفمبر 2008)

فوق الفظيييييييييييييع بجد مستنيين حاجات تانية متحرمناش من الحلاوة دى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا فيرو يا قمرررر​


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

صور روعة ميرسييييييييي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مايكل خالص​


----------

